# Spark SG3, SG5 (16340/cr123, 14500/aa)



## f22shift (Aug 2, 2013)

http://www.spark-light.com/Products.aspx?ProductID=38
http://www.spark-light.com/Products.aspx?ProductID=37

this popped up in another thread. looks like Spark has some new models to directly compete with the h31, h51.
dimensions are pretty similar to ZL with ZL with a very slight edge but pretty much the same.

but spark implemented their removable reflector feature. so it would be an equivalent of owning a h51f and h51 with the extra lens(+$10usd)

price. someone posted a link. hkequipment had it for 59 shipped which is cheaper than zebralight's $69. or view it as 59+10 reflector=69usd multi use

the cf looks nice, i wonder if there is aluminum under it? i can imagine as how does the current flow from the top to bottom. i think it's purely aesthetic.

spark has always been able to use regular and li-ions. no change here.

same UI. spark's no nonsense simple ui vs zebralight's flashaholic dream ui(with extra levels, sublumens, etc)

the new wristband feature. to be honest, i'm not sure if that's actually useful by the direction it's facing. but spark is still pushing the envelope. i think they started the trend of clips, magnetic and other accessories for their headlamps.

no top strap. these are the lightweight ones so it's not totally necessary. actually truthfully i never liked topstraps as they don't look so great.

no mention on if there is any output difference on nimh vs li-ion on the sg5.

some worthy competitors for ZL. xtar came out with one. armytek should be coming out with one.


with no h52 in sight i think this easily trumps ZL. Pending a review of course hehe.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 2, 2013)

OH WOW....YES!

260LM on the AA version (14500 support) Neutral white. Ugliest headband of all time, but so what. I'll take it!


----------



## 1mT (Aug 2, 2013)

f22shift said:


> this popped up in another thread. looks like Spark has some new models to directly compete with the h31, h51.
> dimensions are pretty similar to ZL with ZL with a very slight edge but pretty much the same.
> 
> but spark implemented their removable reflector feature. so it would be an equivalent of owning a h51f and h51 with the extra lens(+$10usd)



I think these are analogues H502* and H302* without reflector
and H51* and H31* with reflector.
I guess this reflector is suitable.


----------



## petr9999 (Aug 2, 2013)

any idea if it will give higher output on lion? never owned a spark, and didnt want zl because of the tint issue (xml2 t5/6 is going to look sweet!)


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 2, 2013)

Saving my pennies


----------



## skyfire (Aug 2, 2013)

looks interesting. simple enough design, good spacing, easy access to the emitter for a swap. 
im not so confident in the reliability of sparks based from past models... but im hopeful and will be keeping an eye on these.


----------



## 1mT (Aug 2, 2013)

Spark sells CW & NW versions.
It's very interesting, will they release high-CRI versions?
Then Spark's flashlights will compete with the H502d & H502c.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like a great headlamp except they forgot to incorporate low modes. In 2013 now, I can't believe 1lumen is the lowest from ANY company and whether it is a flashlight or headlamp. Don't they realize part of the reason Zebralight has so many repeat customers is because of it's low modes? I own close to 10 Zebralight models and it is precisely because they have super long runtimes on the low lumen modes. 

This proves my theory about repeat customers (or not) as I will NOT be buying a Spark until the day they add low modes (.1 lumen or more appropriately a .01 lumen mode) and with much longer runtimes than 10 days of runtime, the Zebralight H502 can run 3 months or 90 days on the same AA Eneloop battery. 

Until Spark starts to add low modes and longer runtimes, they are dead to me. Zebralight for life!!!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 2, 2013)

I personally think zebralight get lots of customers because is their ui and extra sub modes. Remember, not everyone lives in areas that are pitch black and walk around in pitch black rooms.


----------



## Whizkid (Aug 2, 2013)

Sweet looking lights. I'm with skyfire in that will be looking closely at these.


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 2, 2013)

I am in for a NW SG5, if early user reviews are positive. The 1lm low works for me. Spark offers a one-year warranty just like Zebralight.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 2, 2013)

They look nice, I'm trying to decide between sg3 and sg5.

EDIT: Just ordered an sg5


----------



## f22shift (Aug 2, 2013)

1mT said:


> I think these are analogues H502* and H302* without reflector
> and H51* and H31* with reflector.
> I guess this reflector is suitable.



yeah this would be a more accurate comparison


----------



## f22shift (Aug 2, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> Sounds like a great headlamp except they forgot to incorporate low modes. In 2013 now, I can't believe 1lumen is the lowest from ANY company and whether it is a flashlight or headlamp. Don't they realize part of the reason Zebralight has so many repeat customers is because of it's low modes? I own close to 10 Zebralight models and it is precisely because they have super long runtimes on the low lumen modes.
> 
> This proves my theory about repeat customers (or not) as I will NOT be buying a Spark until the day they add low modes (.1 lumen or more appropriately a .01 lumen mode) and with much longer runtimes than 10 days of runtime, the Zebralight H502 can run 3 months or 90 days on the same AA Eneloop battery.
> 
> Until Spark starts to add low modes and longer runtimes, they are dead to me. Zebralight for life!!!



no headlight thread is complete without a beacon of light sublumen preach 
i always liked the sub lumen even for just for finding a light in a bag easier.
for me 1lumen for a low is fine. especially if it's in the all flood mule setup. not a deal killer for me.

i'm always very attracted to the ZL's UI because i like to play with settings and have no problem learning.
so far Spark's UI has been good to me and easy to explain to others. i'm not sure how actually they can implement extra modes(sub lumens) without cluttering the UI. Unless they get rid of the double click Super which is actually very useful. Maybe it's better this way. Why have all the companies making the same product? If you need sublumens then it's a easy choice.

The swappable reflector is the most attractive feature. I think ZL could do the same if they want. But it'll kill sales. 

I'm going to wait for a review before I pull the trigger. Even if the h52 came out tomorrow it would be a hard decision to pick over this. Swappable lens in a compact body. drool. the biggest problem with the SD series are they are visually big. Brilliant lights but they are very dorky(beer can to head). Still my SD6 is my fav headlamp.

Looks wise, I would of liked to have seen a black headstrap that would compliment the CF look rather than the green one. But maybe as a brand it's better they stick with their green strap look which is already associate with the brand.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 2, 2013)

MattSPL said:


> They look nice, I'm trying to decide between sg3 and sg5.
> 
> EDIT: Just ordered an sg5



it's really hard to resist. haha luckily i have made some recent expensive purchases to hold me over.

i have the same problem owning both types of cells. i really want the headlamp to be as compact as possible but i cannot ignore the fact in the an emergency it's easier to find an alkaline aa. i think you made the right choice.


----------



## 1mT (Aug 3, 2013)

1mT said:


> I guess this reflector is suitable.


It is wrong.
SG-flashlights need new *SDG*-reflector.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 3, 2013)

f22shift said:


> it's really hard to resist. haha luckily i have made some recent expensive purchases to hold me over.
> 
> i have the same problem owning both types of cells. i really want the headlamp to be as compact as possible but i cannot ignore the fact in the an emergency it's easier to find an alkaline aa. i think you made the right choice.



I have an sc52 on the way which is my first 14500 light, so I thought an sg5 headlamp to use the 14500's was a good idea, especially for work. 

Your right about finding an alkaline in an emergency, that's what sold me on the sg5. It will be great for doing fuse boards in poor light or the dark, and easy to pick up some alkaline's if my rechargeable's run out.


----------



## petr9999 (Aug 3, 2013)

I asked spark if the output is the same on 14500, here is the response. I will be waiting for a review now, to see if the light is regulated or direct drive on 14500

"
Hi,
It is not, actually using Li-on cell, output would be a little higher.

regards,
"


----------



## Trevilux (Aug 3, 2013)

petr9999 said:


> I asked spark if the output is the same on 14500, here is the response. I will be waiting for a review now, to see if the light is regulated or direct drive on 14500
> 
> "
> Hi,
> ...






I think Spark could give more detailed responses...


----------



## petr9999 (Aug 3, 2013)

I was hoping for one as well :/ 

I got a 10$ off for coupon, if someone wants it pm me


----------



## elbowtko (Aug 3, 2013)

Definitely looking for more reviews. Hopefully this will light a fire under zebralight's *** for bringing out a H52. However, this removable reflector business is awesome.

So the SD reflectors won't actually work on this? it must be SDG?


----------



## lightcycle1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> Zebralight for life!!!



Yeah I was like you once. Until the $140 worth of Zebralights dying off and taking MONTHS to get fixed begrudgingly by ZL. Another triple whammy suck to my situation is I traded off a freshly repaired H51 off to a member here and he imformed me that ZL never replaced the switch boot when they fixed it. It was never torn to begin with. Sounds like they tore it during the repair and just let it go. I never noticed it on return from ZL.

"Zebralight for life!!!!!!!"

You'll get over that in time.

Just another piece of overhyped Chinese garbage to me anymore. High tech stuff with questionable quality control and service. Some get lucky wih them, some dont.
As I see it, ZL is losing face in the industry. A reputation for quality products has to be based on more than a crapshoot in quality control and customer service that leaves you feeling dirty for bothering them for help when their product shi*ts the bed.

2 failures, 2 lights, 2 years for me. That:s my Ra-Ra cheer.

These last failures and problems will be the past with Zebralight. They have lost my interest and business.




Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 3, 2013)

How did you order one? Are they even for sale yet?



MattSPL said:


> They look nice, I'm trying to decide between sg3 and sg5.
> 
> EDIT: Just ordered an sg5


----------



## RIX TUX (Aug 3, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> Sounds like a great headlamp except they forgot to incorporate low modes. In 2013 now, I can't believe 1lumen is the lowest from ANY company and whether it is a flashlight or headlamp. Don't they realize part of the reason Zebralight has so many repeat customers is because of it's low modes? I own close to 10 Zebralight models and it is precisely because they have super long runtimes on the low lumen modes.
> 
> This proves my theory about repeat customers (or not) as I will NOT be buying a Spark until the day they add low modes (.1 lumen or more appropriately a .01 lumen mode) and with much longer runtimes than 10 days of runtime, the Zebralight H502 can run 3 months or 90 days on the same AA Eneloop battery.
> 
> Until Spark starts to add low modes and longer runtimes, they are dead to me. Zebralight for life!!!


what do you use the lowest mode for on the zl? Seems to me it is too low to actually use and may there just to say "3 month battery life" for a sales pitch for zl.


----------



## leaftye (Aug 3, 2013)

I use 0.09 to 0.5 lumens all the time, although 0.5 is often brighter than I'd like. A moonlight would make these lights more desirable. oLight accesses moonlight by holding down the switch to turn it on, and that UI works well enough for me.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 3, 2013)

for a ton of things. Mostly as an outdoor light. Perfect for checking plants without scaring bugs away when you want to identify them. Also just an outdoor light to navigate without having to use too many lumens. I always use the rationale of use as little lumens as possible and I do. I have most of my lights on the same batteries for months and I usually decide to charge them for the heck of it before they actually need it. One of the reasons I have been using AAA batteries in AA adapter shells since even 850mAh is plenty when I am only using .34 lumens or less.



RIX TUX said:


> what do you use the lowest mode for on the zl? Seems to me it is too low to actually use and may there just to say "3 month battery life" for a sales pitch for zl.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 4, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> How did you order one? Are they even for sale yet?



I ordered from HKequipment.


----------



## 1mT (Aug 4, 2013)

As I understand it, the main complaints about ZL associated with low reliability.
ZL have a good performance, good UI, high-cri versions, etc, but it can stop shine at any time.
I think that the ZL has the largest number of defects among all brands.
In any case, similar offers from Spark will be useful to buyers.


----------



## elbowtko (Aug 4, 2013)

does anyone know where to get proper reflectors for the SG5?


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 4, 2013)

elbowtko said:


> does anyone know where to get proper reflectors for the SG5?



I heard they aren't out yet, but are due to go on sale shortly.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 4, 2013)

I do wonder if most of the problems with reliability are due to the owners of the lights and how they've treated them. Many people drop lights and get them wet and leave them in extreme temperature fluctuations and I would think that would possibly have a negative impact on reliability. I try to minimize anything that would be detrimental to the lights like that in any way. Maybe that is why I have had no trouble? I have had a H50 and H50B since they were introduced and they have never failed me. Granted I am probably a "light duty" user meaning I am not abusing the crap out of it, but I have used it for hundreds or thousands of hours and it has been reliable with only the occasional flickering or mode skipping, but that was fixed with relubing the threads.



1mT said:


> As I understand it, the main complaints about ZL associated with low reliability.
> ZL have a good performance, good UI, high-cri versions, etc, but it can stop shine at any time.
> I think that the ZL has the largest number of defects among all brands.
> In any case, similar offers from Spark will be useful to buyers.


----------



## kkeyser (Aug 4, 2013)

elbowtko said:


> does anyone know where to get proper reflectors for the SG5?



Are you saying they don't come with a reflector? I am now confused.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 4, 2013)

They come with the reflector shown in the images which is setup for pure flood by the looks of things.
I believe an additional reflector will be available like other Spark headlamps to create a spot beam.


----------



## kkeyser (Aug 4, 2013)

MattSPL said:


> They come with the reflector shown in the images which is setup for pure flood by the looks of things.
> I believe an additional reflector will be available like other Spark headlamps to create a spot beam.



Hmmm. Based on posts #1 and #3, I thought the reflector made into basically an h51, which has a 'spot', and the reflector could be removed to make it more of an h502, which is flood. It is frustrating that the company website only has images and no real info on these. And if the reflector is set up for flood, what would the difference be between removing it and leaving it on beamwise?

I wish there was a clear answer on the beam as it comes with the provided reflector. I really like the looks of these and want to upgrade my h51. I was not as impressed with the h502 as seemingly everybody else was, since I found the total flood not very useful in a headlamp. I have been waiting for an h51 upgrade for some time now.

If the reflector that comes with it gives a similar beam that the h51 does, I'm in. Does anybody have an answer to this?

I have been waiting for so long for the mythical h52 at this point, I feel we are only 3-5 years away from actually being told it will come out next month, which at that point is only 2 more years from it being for sale. Whoo-hoo!

I am very tempted to jump on this headlamp, I would just really like a definitive answer to the flood/spot question.

Btw, if you go to the hkequipment twitter site, they have a coupon code for these. Not sure how kosher it is to post the code here.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 4, 2013)

I'll let u know when mine arrives about the beam


----------



## KDM (Aug 4, 2013)

Ordered the SG3 nw today, don't know that it will but hoping my screw on reflector from my other spark will work. Got a pretty good deal on a best offer and free shipping.


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Looking forwards to reading the reviews. My 3 year-old ZL H51w still works fine, but I want something a little brighter and runs a little longer. Hopefully, the SG5 is that light. Can't wait for the H52. Can't wait for the Armytek Tiarra Pro either.

EDIT: H52w is released in September. Guess I can wait another month.


----------



## 1mT (Aug 4, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> I do wonder if most of the problems with reliability are due to the owners of the lights and how they've treated them. Many people drop lights and get them wet and leave them in extreme temperature fluctuations and I would think that would possibly have a negative impact on reliability. I try to minimize anything that would be detrimental to the lights like that in any way. Maybe that is why I have had no trouble? I have had a H50 and H50B since they were introduced and they have never failed me. Granted I am probably a "light duty" user meaning I am not abusing the crap out of it, but I have used it for hundreds or thousands of hours and it has been reliable with only the occasional flickering or mode skipping, but that was fixed with relubing the threads.



I do not think that people treat ZL worse than they treat other lamps.
So I'm talking about failures caused by manufacturing defects.
For example, a new lamp, just out of the box, is broken, or a lantern suddenly breaks down when properly handled.
In addition, the lamp should not break if dropped from a low altitude, wet in a pool, heated when working in high-power modes, etc.


----------



## awes (Aug 5, 2013)

Do you know if those Sparks have a built-in protection for unprotected li-ions?


----------



## elbowtko (Aug 5, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> Looking forwards to reading the reviews. My 3 year-old ZL H51w still works fine, but I want something a little brighter and runs a little longer. Hopefully, the SG5 is that light. Can't wait for the H52. Can't wait for the Armytek Tiarra Pro either.
> 
> EDIT: H52w is released in September. Guess I can wait another month.



where did you hear about that? 

Also I like to mention something small but noticeable is that the pocket clip on the spark doesn't look like it is reversible like the zebralights are. A small advantage of the zebralight aside from the potential sublumen modes and levels.


----------



## petr9999 (Aug 5, 2013)

spark just sent me the instructions, and promo fliers in pdf, it doesnt state anything new, except that they use the SD reflectors as optional accessory!

edit:
i can try to share em here, if someone is interested


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 5, 2013)

I'd be interested, thanks.


----------



## KDM (Aug 5, 2013)

Good to hear they use the SD reflector since I already have one.


----------



## kkeyser (Aug 5, 2013)

elbowtko said:


> where did you hear about that?



Not sure where david heard about it, but if you go to the zebralight website and get to their spreadsheet you will see the h52 listed for september, with 280 lumens max with a note at the end that says, 500 lumens for one minute with 14500.

Also, they seem to have put all their h51s on sale, so this might actually happen.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 5, 2013)

woo, the pressure of competition. 

maybe september 30th 11:59:59PM release knowing their track record.

there are PDF's on their spark-light.com site.

is any actual reviewer getting this light first or is it one of the members. hk should be about a week shipping?


----------



## elbowtko (Aug 5, 2013)

Definitely waiting for a review. Hoping to see what output levels can be had with 14500 for the spark. Hopefully someone can get their hands on a reflector as well so they have a better comparison for a H52w as well as see how the moonlight mode is for both lights. Arguably the zebra light will be better moonlight mode, but just how decent is 1 lumen on these models via different reflectors?

So many questions! So close! H52w? Spark SG5? This is a problem, and SO I'M HAPPY I HAVE IT!


----------



## KDM (Aug 5, 2013)

f22shift said:


> is any actual reviewer getting this light first or is it one of the members. hk should be about a week shipping?



I'm not much of a reviewer but I'll post when I receive it and maybe some size comparison shots. Depending on where you are HK should be about 5-10 days on receiving.


----------



## elbowtko (Aug 5, 2013)

Yep, will definitely have to see the review. According to zebralight excel sheet... there is going to be ELEVEN FREAKING MODES? Still only care about how moonlight is with 1 lumen in addition to the spot reflector.


----------



## matrixshaman (Aug 6, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> I do wonder if most of the problems with reliability are due to the owners of the lights and how they've treated them. Many people drop lights and get them wet and leave them in extreme temperature fluctuations and I would think that would possibly have a negative impact on reliability. I try to minimize anything that would be detrimental to the lights like that in any way. Maybe that is why I have had no trouble? I have had a H50 and H50B since they were introduced and they have never failed me. Granted I am probably a "light duty" user meaning I am not abusing the crap out of it, but I have used it for hundreds or thousands of hours and it has been reliable with only the occasional flickering or mode skipping, but that was fixed with relubing the threads.



I bought several of the early ZL's. Had 2 complete failures with ones that were babied, never dropped. Also had known issues with 2 other ZL's that were intermittent problems with the switch or it's ability to control the UI. At that time everyone was gung ho on ZL and I seemed to be the only one having problems other then these known issues. With nearly 100 other flashlights ZL stood out as being my worst experience. I was in the middle of building my house and had no time to deal with them or to return them. Glad to see someone else is making a similar light now which hopefully is more reliable.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 6, 2013)

KDM said:


> I'm not much of a reviewer but I'll post when I receive it and maybe some size comparison shots. Depending on where you are HK should be about 5-10 days on receiving.


\

:twothumbs


----------



## lightcycle1 (Aug 6, 2013)

matrixshaman said:


> I bought several of the early ZL's. Had 2 complete failures with ones that were babied, never dropped. Also had known issues with 2 other ZL's that were intermittent problems with the switch or it's ability to control the UI. At that time everyone was gung ho on ZL and I seemed to be the only one having problems other then these known issues. With nearly 100 other flashlights ZL stood out as being my worst experience.



You and me both brother.

Not nearly 100 lights here, but my 2 ZLs were the only failures Ive had out of the several I own and have owned in the past.


Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obik (Aug 8, 2013)

Bought a SG5-NW from Going Gear, it arrived this afternoon and it's going back as soon as they give me an RMA. Beam color is orange. Warmer than 4000k, going by my eyeballs. Beam itself was nice and even, and the light levels were nice (1lm in particular will be a godsend), but that horrendous incan orange is a nonstarter.

I'll definitely be buying a CW version.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 8, 2013)

obik said:


> Bought a SG5-NW from Going Gear, it arrived this afternoon and it's going back as soon as they give me an RMA. Beam color is orange. Warmer than 4000k, going by my eyeballs. Beam itself was nice and even, and the light levels were nice (1lm in particular will be a godsend), but that horrendous incan orange is a nonstarter.
> 
> I'll definitely be buying a CW version.



Thanks for the update, glad I went for CW, it's not arrived yet though.

What was the general look and feel of the light?


----------



## obik (Aug 8, 2013)

MattSPL said:


> Thanks for the update, glad I went for CW, it's not arrived yet though.
> 
> What was the general look and feel of the light?



Looks? Uh...cheap. That's the nicest way I can put it. The carbon fiber insert looks like plastic. The light itself felt fine in the hand, the o-rings looked beefy, and they used a thick grease on the threads. Button felt okay, but not great. The headband was nice during the five minutes I had it on, but the rubber holder for the light itself seemed a little too floppy and loose. I'll probably use some gaffer tape to make it nice and secure on the CW.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 8, 2013)

obik said:


> Looks? Uh...cheap. That's the nicest way I can put it. The carbon fiber insert looks like plastic. The light itself felt fine in the hand, the o-rings looked beefy, and they used a thick grease on the threads. Button felt okay, but not great. The headband was nice during the five minutes I had it on, but the rubber holder for the light itself seemed a little too floppy and loose. I'll probably use some gaffer tape to make it nice and secure on the CW.



Yeah Carbon fiber can look like that sometimes. 
I guess it must be ok though if your going for a CW version?


----------



## petr9999 (Aug 8, 2013)

any chance for pics? or beamshots? thx


----------



## obik (Aug 8, 2013)

MattSPL said:


> Yeah Carbon fiber can look like that sometimes.
> I guess it must be ok though if your going for a CW version?




I don't care that it looks cheap. It's a tool, and in three months it'll be beat to hell anyway. My real worry is the light holder on the headband.

I'll take some pics and beamshots tonight if I have time. It gets shipped back tomorrow.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 8, 2013)

obik said:


> I don't care that it looks cheap. It's a tool, and in three months it'll be beat to hell anyway. My real worry is the light holder on the headband.
> 
> I'll take some pics and beamshots tonight if I have time. It gets shipped back tomorrow.



Ok, thanks. 
Yeah mine will be used in work too, so will be scratched up anyway.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 8, 2013)

obik said:


> Bought a SG5-NW from Going Gear, it arrived this afternoon and it's going back as soon as they give me an RMA. Beam color is orange. Warmer than 4000k, going by my eyeballs. Beam itself was nice and even, and the light levels were nice (1lm in particular will be a godsend), but that horrendous incan orange is a nonstarter.
> 
> I'll definitely be buying a CW version.



sounds like my kind of tint. :devil: if i was to get one, i was planning on yanking out the emitter, and replacing it with a high cri XM-L2, but maybe i dont need to do that.

the holder sound like a problem... i wonder if the holder was designed for the SG3 model instead, and spark is trying to save money and use it with the SG5 models as well?


----------



## earcutter (Aug 8, 2013)

Arg!! Why didn't I read to the end of this thread lol? I so wanted the Armytek... But we have all read what's going on with them. Was about to pull the trigger on the ZL, but found so many unhappy with them that I just thought what the heck and ordered a Spark via hkequipment. The sg5-c with the reflector. 

Well at least the coupon code covered the reflector cost lol. 

Its not like $60.00 is exactly free, but at least if I hate it, it will not sting too bad. Should make a great gift  . Truth be told, I am just getting into this. As you can see this is my first post - an unfortunate set of events has left me without flashlights. And that just will not do lol.

Heck, I have a Barracuda on order as well lol. Flashlights have come a long way in the last 5years... Much to learn. Much $ to blow lol. I hope my "thrower" doesn't disappoint... Heck, I hope the Spark doesn't either lol. Maybe my ignorance will prove beneficial  .

I'll post when I receive mine.


----------



## obik (Aug 9, 2013)

Some pictures of the SG5-NW:



















As you can see, there's nothing to hold the headlamp in the holder. The groove by the tailcap is very shallow and the holder is very stretchy and loose. Now I'm thinking that two bands of heat shrink on the body might be enough to hold the light in place without completely locking it down.

Something else I noticed is that the carbon fiber insert rotates freely.

Did some beamshots, will post later.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures. That headband does look very loose.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures *Obik*! You take great photos. I have to admit I am not too concerned about the carbon fiber "tube" as I'll more than likely be wrapping some wire around the flashlight. Actually, if I can take the carbon fiber off and gain just that little bit more depth, I'll be absolutely fine! 

I am not to sure about the headband - is the wristband just as floppy as well... sigh? What I am sure about though is those threads!! What the heck? Looks like some rough machining there! Am I seeing that right?

Can't wait to see the beam shots! Though it may be a little too late for me, at least I'll know what to expect when I receive it.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 9, 2013)

those pics are really good. nice work.

have you tried moving the holder closer to the head? that narrow channel is for the clip. is it still lose?

i think the threads look that way because of the grease. right?

good feedback about the tint. nw is incandescent color for those who prefer. actually, i would prefer incandescent for a headlamp because it looks good for reading and food. i remember marshal at going gear preferring CW for hand helds and NW for headlamps. i feel the same.


----------



## obik (Aug 9, 2013)

The threads look funky because of the grease. The machining is a little rough, but nothing you'd notice without looking at the light through a loupe. The tailcap screwed on and off very smoothly.

Re: the headband and the groove, the two raised bands where the handband is supposed to sit are exactly as wide as rubber loops on the holder. It's not very tight, and not very grippy. Look how far the head-end loop slipped on the 60 second walk to/from my beamshot locale. I shoved the tailcap one into the clip groove because I didn't want both loops sliding onto the carbon fiber insert, since the middle section is significantly narrower than the holder. Plus, even if it were the same size, the carbon fiber insert rotates freely. A headlamp that flops around is worse than useless.

I plan on using heat shrink on the raised areas to increase the diameter and grippiness of the tube of the CW. If that doesn't work, I'll just RMA the thing for a refund and keep using my HL30's.

Re: tint, I just kinda assumed that a neutral white LED would be both neutral and white. I can't stand incan orange. I've always hated it, always will. I haven't had a bulb warmer than 5000k in my house since the nineties.


----------



## cxg231 (Aug 9, 2013)

I received my SG3 last night and I must say that I am pretty pleased with it. Nice headband, the light holder is simple but effective (sounds like the smaller diameter SG5 has the same holder, not good). Decent quality all around for $60. The one thing that surprised me was how much flood there is from this lamp, making it a great indoors or working on the car type headlamp. Hardly any throw. I knew this lamp would be floody, but it's easily the most floody light I've ever seen in person. No hotspot, no throw. Doing a suspension job on my friend's car this weekend, should be perfect for that.


----------



## obik (Aug 9, 2013)

Here are the beamshots

I did a comparison with the three lights I currently carry when I'm working--the Fenix HL30, the Olight S15, and the Fenix TK15. All the AA lights are on recently charged Eneloops that have been through a couple dozen recharge cycles. The TK15 is on a Fenix branded 18650. Also recently charged. I didn't photograph the moonlight modes.

Mods, if there are too many images, I can edit them out of the post and throw up a quick n dirty webpage.


*The scene, unlit:*

The sidewalk is about 15 feet away, near tree is about 35 feet away, and the treeline is about 60-70 feet away.







*Spark SG5 NW:*






















*Fenix HL30:*






















*Olight S15 (2xAA):*

















*Fenix TK15:*


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 9, 2013)

cxg231 said:


> I received my SG3 last night and I must say that I am pretty pleased with it. Nice headband, the light holder is simple but effective (sounds like the smaller diameter SG5 has the same holder, not good). Decent quality all around for $60. The one thing that surprised me was how much flood there is from this lamp, making it a great indoors or working on the car type headlamp. Hardly any throw. I knew this lamp would be floody, but it's easily the most floody light I've ever seen in person. No hotspot, no throw. Doing a suspension job on my friend's car this weekend, should be perfect for that.



Sounds good. Let us know how the job on the car goes with the SG3.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the beamshots obik. The SG5 NW looks like it renders colours well anyway.


----------



## RGB_LED (Aug 9, 2013)

This looks interesting but... I'm not entirely sold. I have a Spark SC52 NW that runs on 2xAA but find it a bit finicky. It won't cycle properly through the modes when using older eneloops. On new eneloops, it works fine. While the obvious answer is to simply use the newer batteries, the problem is what happens when you really need the light and you're down to a set of older eneloops.

As for ZLs and reliabiliity... I guess sometimes it's luck of the draw.:shrug: I have 4 ZL's including a 1st Gen H30 and H50, I've used them while camping and at the trailhead when setting up for nighttime mtb rides and they work flawlessly. My current H51w and H502d are my go-to headlamps and the H502d works fine even after I dropped it on the ground a couple of times from about 3 ft. 

Back on topic: I agree with a couple comments about the carbon fiber body: totally unncessary in my opinion. I'll wait for the reviews.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 9, 2013)

cxg231 said:


> I received my SG3 last night and I must say that I am pretty pleased with it. Nice headband, the light holder is simple but effective (sounds like the smaller diameter SG5 has the same holder, not good). Decent quality all around for $60. The one thing that surprised me was how much flood there is from this lamp, making it a great indoors or working on the car type headlamp. Hardly any throw. I knew this lamp would be floody, but it's easily the most floody light I've ever seen in person. No hotspot, no throw. Doing a suspension job on my friend's car this weekend, should be perfect for that.



nice to hear that the holder works with the SG3 version.
nice pics obik, and thanks. 
the holder on your SG5 seems all wrong, coupled with a freely rotating sleeve. spark should redesign the holder and send one out to everybody that purchased a SG5.
i would definitely return it. its the a little things like that that have kept me from buying sparks in the past.
pay good money only test these flawed lights for these manufacturers that dont put into research and development. sorry for the rant, its something i should be used to by now since ive seen it over and over again by some of these makers.


----------



## KDM (Aug 10, 2013)

I received my SG3 NW, couple of quick notes. The beam/tint looks very nice, construction on mine look very good, the reflector for my SD XML model won't work without some modding. The XML2 won't fit the hole in the reflector. I assume it would damage the LED if someone tightened it down onto it. I haven't seen a claim by spark that it would fit but maybe they should add a disclaimer.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 10, 2013)

KDM said:


> I received my SG3 NW, couple of quick notes. The beam/tint looks very nice, construction on mine look very good, the reflector for my SD XML model won't work without some modding. The XML2 won't fit the hole in the reflector. I assume it would damage the LED if someone tightened it down onto it. I haven't seen a claim by spark that it would fit but maybe they should add a disclaimer.



Could you post a couple of pics of your SG3 please?

I've seen the correct reflector for sale now at HK equipment for $9.50


----------



## obik (Aug 11, 2013)

MattSPL said:


> Thanks for the beamshots obik. The SG5 NW looks like it renders colours well anyway.



Its beam color is just the closest to the white balance I set.

By eyeball, I think the Olight S15 has the nicest color rendition of any of my flashlights. A bit warm, but looks fantastic. I should probably get out the color checker to a do a color rendering test one of these days.


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Tint of SG5 NW looks good but a bit dim from the pictures above. Is this because the light is all flood? Anyway, I will have to wait for the ZL H52 before making a decision, as I have become dependent on the ZL UI. I often walk into a completely dark room with my eyes adjusted to bright sunlight from the outside. Being able to turn the light on "high" right away is a must. The ZL UI lets me do this. My dream angle light would be the SG5 with the ZL UI, or the H52 with removable reflectors.


----------



## obik (Aug 11, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> Is this because the light is all flood?



The Fenix HL30 is also all flood. All the lights were angled up slightly from the ground. The last beamshot from the TK15 shows the approximate angle.

I found low and moonlight to be sufficient for my needs, and that's where I'll be using it 99% of the time. I used moonlight mode to set up the shot without any problems.


----------



## DMS1970 (Aug 11, 2013)

I received mine Friday, this is my first headlamp, but I have some ZL (sc52/sc600 mkii). I have to say I like this light. The spinning carbon pc is a little weird, but the quality seems decent. Other than the mentioned issues with the fit in the strap, the only thing I would change is the clip only fits on one way. For clipping on a shirt or jacket, the light is upside down, the switch is on the bottom. If the clip went on the other way around also (like sc600), it would be better


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 11, 2013)

DMS1970 said:


> I received mine Friday, this is my first headlamp, but I have some ZL (sc52/sc600 mkii). I have to say I like this light. The spinning carbon pc is a little weird, but the quality seems decent. Other than the mentioned issues with the fit in the strap, the only thing I would change is the clip only fits on one way. For clipping on a shirt or jacket, the light is upside down, the switch is on the bottom. If the clip went on the other way around also (like sc600), it would be better



Can you turn the light, from off, on "high" with one click?


----------



## DMS1970 (Aug 12, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> Can you turn the light, from off, on "high" with one click?



No, if you turn the light on, you have to double click for turbo.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 16, 2013)

My SG5 arrived 

It seems a nice light, very solid and has decent mode spacing. 
The headband is ok if positioned tight to the head of the light so the 2 rubber holders are on the thickest parts of the body, otherwise it's loose and useless.


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Can someone who has both the ZL H51 and Spark SG5 post a side-by-side picture?

Also, has anyone used 14500 battery on the SG5? Any significant difference in brightness?

Anyone tried the screw-on reflector?


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 16, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> Can someone who has both the ZL H51 and Spark SG5 post a side-by-side picture?
> 
> Also, has anyone used 14500 battery on the SG5? Any significant difference in brightness?
> 
> Anyone tried the screw-on reflector?



I discovered that the positive contact in the sg5 is directly on the circuit board and is just a plated area that isn't raised. This prevents flat top cells working, and even my Nitecore's that have a slight button top will not work. 

If I add a magnet to the Sanyo cell it will work, but adding one to the Nitecore makes it too long and the tail won't screw on fully.
As far as I can tell, the tail screws on fully without the magnet. 

I'll test(by eye) any brightness differences between AA and 14500 and let you know.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 19, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> Can someone who has both the ZL H51 and Spark SG5 post a side-by-side picture?
> 
> Also, has anyone used 14500 battery on the SG5? Any significant difference in brightness?
> 
> *Anyone tried the screw-on reflector?*



I just got mine so I can't say how well the other screw in reflector works at night but during the day it'll throw some light across onto my kitchen wall - it couldn't without the reflector. 

Here is what it looks like and I'll try to take some shots tonight. I'll say this though. It's a cute little thing lol. The headband does work but it clearly is an afterthought... which is ok for me as I am going to attach in an upright position it to my bag anyway. Ok - pics:

AHHH!! HOW DO I ATTACH PHOTOS FROM MY COMP?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 19, 2013)

Earcutter, 

you need to upload it to a hosting site first before you can post the images here. 

I use photobucket. Try that.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 19, 2013)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Earcutter,
> 
> you need to upload it to a hosting site first before you can post the images here.
> 
> I use photobucket. Try that.


Thanks *dealgrabber*... not sure I am that invested to be honest. I'll go to photobucket, but if I have to open an account and what have you... my report will be verbal LOL.

Thanks again.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## davidt1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures. Would love to see beam shots and your impression of the light.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 19, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> Thanks for the pictures. Would love to see beam shots and your impression of the light.



You're welcome. I'll do my best to get some photo's tonight.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok so I am not a flashoholic and I don't take the best pictures but for the sake of those who would like to know how well the add-on reflector throws lite here goes.

Subjectively - I don't think I can add much to the conversation other than I thought with it rated at 160 lum I would get more throw. But alas it is a mere 1 AA light, so... But it's fun to handle and I like the operation of it just fine. Very easy really. 

I have a Mag-Lite XL100 (3 AAA's) that is rated at 100 Lum I think it was and as you'll see - it's larger and deeper reflector pays dividends if distance is what you want. Ok the photos. 

Note - the descriptions will be posted below photos. And the photo's were taken at a distance of about 16 ft.






The two flashlights.






- The Spark on low







- The Spark on Med







- The Spark on high







- And the spark on Boost.







- The Mag-Lite







- This is a Armytec Barracuda 







- Spark at about 30 feet.







- Mag-Lite at about 30 feet.


So you can see it's a cute little lite that doesn't throw that far even with the added reflector, but it has its purpose. I think it would be a great camp light. Ok for hikes if need-be, but I personally like a bit more throw. I mean you don't need it, but a good 123 might be a better choice for me. I don't know what else to say really. Feel free to ask any questions you would like.

Is it worth $60? That's a tough sell for me. Not because the flashlight is bad per-se, it's just that I am a throw whore and frankly that's key for me when out hiking at night. But sometimes that's overkill especially if you are walking familiar ground... in which case this little thing with its common AA is a great little tool to have by your side.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 19, 2013)

thank you for the nice pics earcutter.
the reflector piece doesnt add much size to it. 
would you be able to take a pic of the emitter exposed, without the lens?

if the emitter can be changed, more throw would be easily obtainable by using a smaller LED. XP-G2 or even an XP-E2.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 19, 2013)

skyfire said:


> thank you for the nice pics earcutter.
> the reflector piece doesnt add much size to it.
> would you be able to take a pic of the emitter exposed, without the lens?
> 
> if the emitter can be changed, more throw would be easily obtainable by using a smaller LED. XP-G2 or even an XP-E2.


Really!! Cool - sure give me ten min and I'll have a photo for you.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 20, 2013)

thanks again.
from the looks of it, im going to guess that the MCPCB is just sitting on there with some thermal paste underneath it. im a little surprised there doesnt seem to be more metal underneath it for better heat transfer.

the plastic piece around the LED should be easily popped off. it helps prevent the reflector from shorting the LED. and maybe acts as a shim for the reflector is sit at its optimal height.

MCPCB looks to be 16mm in diameter, but measuring it to be certain is the best way to do it. the thickness of the MCPCB might be important. usually theyre between 1mm and 2mm in thickness.

if you can solder, all you really have to do is de-solder the 2 leads.
craig at illuminationsupply.com has all the parts needed. he even offers LEDs pre-soldered to boards.

i think a XP-G2 would be a good and safer replacement. the XP-G2 are very efficient and can safely handle up to 1.5 amps. 
XP-E2 are recommended by cree to be pushed at 1 amp max. so depending on the SG5 max mode current it might or might not be over 1 amp.
XP-E2 will be more focused, but the XP-G2 will be brighter, and it could make up the difference. both should offer a tighter spot than an XM-L2 in the same reflector.

let me, or us know if you need more help or info.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks brother!! That's really fascinating in that I never knew that could be done. Truly that's cool to know. I'll have a look at illumination supply's site and see whats all involved a bit more. This could be fun !!


----------



## rojos (Aug 20, 2013)

earcutter said:


> Thanks brother!! That's really fascinating in that I never knew that could be done. Truly that's cool to know. I'll have a look at illumination supply's site and see whats all involved a bit more. This could be fun !!



Modding it voids the warranty, so keep that in mind.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 20, 2013)

rojos said:


> Modding it voids the warranty, so keep that in mind.


Good point.


----------



## kkeyser (Aug 21, 2013)

I wanted to like this headlamp, I really did, but I really couldn't. My one word review of this headlamp would be Disappointment.

I bought the sg5. I thought it looked pretty good coming out of the box, the carbon fiber ring did not move freely on mine. It felt good in the hand. Somebody said it looked and felt cheap to them, I didn't think so at all. I probably would think it felt cheap if my carbon fiber ring rotated, however.

Like somebody said above, the headband seems like an after thought. I am not as dismissive about that as they were. For me, a headband on a headlamp shouldn't be an afterthought. Bottom line, it doesn't really fit and you have to make it fit. No telling how long the fit will last while you are wearing it until you have to play with it again to keep it where you want. Like I said, that is a problem for me with a headlamp. The headband might fit the sg3 perfectly, and if so, shame on spark for not spending the additional nickel or less per unit to get the right one for the sg5.

I got the nw version so I mistakenly believed what I would get would be neutral, or white, or possibly both. It was none of the above. It was orange. It was unuseable. Orange isn't neutral and it isn't white. That is fraud. I am not happy about it, nor have I been happy with going gear. Buyer beware, if you want a good experience if something isn't right, you might want to think about not using going gear. I won't buy from them again.

I was also disappointed that the beam was all flood. This is likely my fault for misunderstanding the removeable reflector. The beam reminds me of my zebralight h502 which is all flood and has been used for all of 5 minutes because it doesn't fit my needs. I was hoping this would be more like my h51. If it weren't for the other non-fixable issues, I probably would've kept this light and bought the additional reflector.

Anyways, I was so disappointed with this headlamp, I completely forgot to try it out with 14500s. I kept coming back to it thinking, 'no way it could be that orange.' Every time I turned it back on, yep, orange. Ridiculous, unuseable, not as advertised, orange.

I am very disappointed in spark and going gear. I really wanted to like this headlamp, but if the company that makes it doesn't seem to care (headband doesn't fit, neutral white anything but, sometimes rotating carbon fiber sleeve), it makes it difficult for me to care about it, either. 

This was my first spark. I remember reading some comments on spark vs. zebralight and most seemed to say the sparks had much better tints. I don't know, maybe if you live with a traveling circus and really need an orange headlamp, but geez, it's so orange. Did I mention it was orange? Can't say I am looking forward to owning more sparks.

It's not tint snobbery if somebody sells you a neutral white light and you find it unuseable because it's orange. That is fraudulent. It might be shrugged off on a $10 throwaway light, but this thing is $50. Unacceptable.

I guess I have to keep using my h51 and hope that zebralight really does come out with the h52 next month.


----------



## Stanley_BA (Aug 21, 2013)

This is exactly why I like to buy Spark headlamps. Because it is so easy to change the LED to whatever I like. Most of the companies don´t know, what is Neutral White.


----------



## petr9999 (Aug 21, 2013)

Most brands neutral(or warm, often mixed up!) whites tend to be orange, and cool whites a very slight blue. The recent problem with the zebralights was that instead of the neutral (warm) white, the color was actually green, which is not a warm color...

any chance you could post a beamshot comparing your spark with another cool white flashlight?


----------



## obik (Aug 21, 2013)

I've spent two nights with the cool white SG5, and the beam color is much better than the "neutral", but all my other complaints about the SG5 stand. I've wrapped a yard or so of gaffer tape around the carbon fiber insert so the headlamp won't slide out of the holder. I really wonder what Spark were thinking with this holder/headlamp design. It's just terrible.

One odd thing I've noticed is that while the two lowest brightness settings seem directly comparable to the "neutral" version (though much more useful, given the better color differentiation), all the other settings seem much brighter.


----------



## kkeyser (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know. It just seems wrong to spend $50-$60 on something you know has all kinds of issues.

Maybe they should rename the sg5 to the 'honey-do fixer-upper' because it comes with a to-do list and needs a lot of work. 

So apart from the loose carbon fiber sleeve, the headband/holder that doesn't fit, and the emitter that can be fixed as long as you have welding skills and tools and another emitter...ah, forget it.

At that rate, they should pay you to have it. I just want to take whatever the headlamp is out of the box and be able to use it. Not spend the next several weeks and $100 getting it to the point where I can kinda-sorta use it, but it still isn't what I would consider as useful as a headlamp I bought 3 years ago.

I would love to be a product tester for spark. It seems obvious you don't even have to show up. Mail me my check and I can email you once a week saying, 'it's all good!'

What a mess.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 22, 2013)

My SG5's carbon sleeve didn't rotate on the tube, but I sold the SG5 as none of my 14500's fitted without magnet spacers.


----------



## mhanlen (Aug 22, 2013)

I got in the SG5 and SG3 recently, at first the carbon tube was a little creaky, but after spinning it for a minute or two it loosened up and now it's fine. As for 14500s, I don't know what to say my protected trustfire flames fit fine. I'm prepping a review for them. Also beware everybody the SG3 I received does NOT have reverse polarity protection. Do not test it unless you want warranty work.


----------



## obik (Aug 22, 2013)

mhanlen said:


> at first the carbon tube was a little creaky, but after spinning it for a minute or two it loosened up and now it's fine.



A freely spinning sleeve on a headlamp is not a good thing...


----------



## obik (Aug 22, 2013)

kkeyser said:


> At that rate, they should pay you to have it. I just want to take whatever the headlamp is out of the box and be able to use it. Not spend the next several weeks and $100 getting it to the point where I can kinda-sorta use it, but it still isn't what I would consider as useful as a headlamp I bought 3 years ago.



My out of pocket costs to get the SG5 usable are about $5.25. $5 to ship the "neutral" light to goinggear in exchange for a cool version, and $0.25 worth of gaffer tape to wrap around the carbon fiber tube.


----------



## mhanlen (Aug 22, 2013)

obik said:


> My out of pocket costs to get the SG5 usable are about $5.25. $5 to ship the "neutral" light to goinggear in exchange for a cool version, and $0.25 worth of gaffer tape to wrap around the carbon fiber tube.



I guess in your head you think I give it a flick and it spins freely. I have no problem with the headlamp staying in place. One of the rubber rings goes around the area where the clip goes, the other end goes around the tube, it stays in place exactly where I leave it. On second thought, I think the issue here is I haven't used the SG5 much as a headlamp, and I've been using the SG3. I've been doing long term run time tests on the SG5, but I remember the headlamp rubber rings fitting oddly around it. Without being able to test the light for a day or two, I think, that maybe the headlamp apparatus fits around the SG3 just fine but maybe not the SG5. Maybe they just used the same headband even though the lamp diameters are different. I can't say for sure but when I get a chance to use the SG5 as a headlamp I'll figure it out and post here.


----------



## Stanley_BA (Aug 23, 2013)

kkeyser said:


> I just want to take whatever the headlamp is out of the box and be able to use it.



You are absolutely right. This is how it should work. Sadly, it does not. After 3 years and buying maybe 30 quality flashlights and selling them because there was everytime something that bothered me, I came to conclusion that there is no flashlight that would fit my needs from box 

So I changed the tactic, bought flashlight and headlamps that fit the most and then do the rest myself. And this works fine for me. 

Which leads me to question for the owners of SG5, as I have it on the way right now, what is the diameter of the PCB with LED? 

I hope it is 16mm, I have already prepared XM-L2 3A and 3C emmiters to change. I found, that not only emmiters determine the tint, but sometimes also the reflector is not color neutral and changes the tint of hotspot, which is the case for example with SX5.


----------



## Trevtrain (Aug 23, 2013)

obik said:


> I found, that not only emmiters determine the tint, but sometimes also the reflector is not color neutral and changes the tint of hotspot, which is the case for example with SX5.



I'm not sure about the reflector changing the tint - wouldn't have thought that possible.
However the type of AR coating on the lens can shift the tint as has been discussed in threads about the Olight S10.


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 24, 2013)

I would think there are more people who own the SG3/SG5 by now. The general impressions here seem to be that it is a good/OK light, not a great one. Tint preference is personal and subjective. While I love the tint of my H51w, there are people who don't like it. Everyone is different. I would not crap on a light because the tint is not to my liking.


----------



## elbowtko (Aug 24, 2013)

I guess its all left up to H52w to take the cake, assuming nothing is wrong with it.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Aug 25, 2013)

I want to talk about *earcutter*'s pictures in post #89 of the SG5 with the add-on reflector.

Generally speaking what I look for for a family member and myself are flashlights like the Fenix E05, the Sunwayman V10a XML, and the Zebralight H51F -- a beam pattern with a very bright spill but a spill that still has a brighter area in the center of the beam. We own the first two but not the H51F; but there are some excellent photos of it along with the H51 at this link _(here)_. If Zebralight releases a H52F, hopefully it'll have a beam pattern similar to the H51F.

*Question.*
The beam pattern in *earcutter*'s photos appear to be the type that I'm looking for, but I don't know if I'm misinterpreting the photos. Could *earcutter* or anyone else comment. In each photo for each brightness level, I don't see a defined hotspot -- I just see a broad almost evenly lit beam that appears a little brighter in the center.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Aug 25, 2013)

Another reason that I'm excited about the SG5 is the tint of the NW version. My only experience with warm white is a 4sevens MiNi AA High CRI which is lego-able with my 4sevens MiNi AAx2. While sometimes I don't like the appearance of the 4sevens tint in certain outdoor conditions, indoors I think the tint is wonderful since I think the tint is very close to that of an incandescent light bulb.

I found a photo taken indoors of the SG3-NW from this forum _(link)_:
http://i.imgur.com/etLYdwD.jpg

Personally, to me that tint looks like an incandescent light bulb tint. If I'm not drawing the wrong conclusion and since I like the 4sevens tint so much, then I think I'll enjoy the SG5NW tint.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> I want to talk about *earcutter*'s pictures in post #89 of the SG5 with the add-on reflector.
> 
> Generally speaking what I look for for a family member and myself are flashlights like the Fenix E05, the Sunwayman V10a XML, and the Zebralight H51F -- a beam pattern with a very bright spill but a spill that still has a brighter area in the center of the beam. We own the first two but not the H51F; but there are some excellent photos of it along with the H51 at this link _(here)_. If Zebralight releases a H52F, hopefully it'll have a beam pattern similar to the H51F.
> 
> ...



With respect to your question - I would agree that it defuses light pretty evenly throughout the spill and center area. The hotspot is very narrowly defined. So yeah if that's what you are looking for, the Spark has it. But I honestly think that's merely the outcome that would exist in any light that has such a shallow reflector and not something that is unique to the little Spark. I would imagine the Armytek for example, would defuse light the same way. I believe they even make a model with a lens to ensure it.

I don't want to run the little Spark down per se, but I always think to those reviews where they ask, "would you recommend this to a friend?" I would have to answer no. I honestly think that saving another $39.00 and buying the Armytek would see you with more utility and less consumer regret. I just don't "feel" like I got a $60.00 flashlight in the Spark.

To make matters worse - I have had it in my pocket since I got it in order to make sure its UI is intuitive for when those times arise where I don't want to have to think about it and... dang it, I have noted it sometimes is a bit wonky when you double click for boost.

If I had bought it via Amazon I would have returned it.


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 25, 2013)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> Another reason that I'm excited about the SG5 is the tint of the NW version. My only experience with warm white is a 4sevens MiNi AA High CRI which is lego-able with my 4sevens MiNi AAx2. While sometimes I don't like the appearance of the 4sevens tint in certain outdoor conditions, indoors I think the tint is wonderful since I think the tint is very close to that of an incandescent light bulb.
> 
> I found a photo taken indoors of the SG3-NW from this forum _(link)_:
> http://i.imgur.com/etLYdwD.jpg
> ...



I like the tint on my Mini AA high CRI too. I have been using this light (as headlamp mostly) for the past few days. The warm tint is so pleasing. Going back to the H51w tomorrow though, because it's of the way I EDC my light -- around the neck. And the H51w is best suited for that carry style.


----------



## TweakMDS (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks like a great little light. I've been stalking the ZebraLight website for the H302 and H32 (preferably the w or d on both), but this genuinely looks like it can combine the two and at a lower price than the single one. I just love the idea of the screw-in reflector too. I won't be switching in the field, but it's something to make it more versatile. The carbon fiber is a bit like putting a spoiler and side skirts on a Honda Civic, but I'll look past that.

If I can find an SG3-NW with reasonable (international) shipping to the Netherlands, I'll definitely pick one up.

Any tips (in PM probably) on where to order this that have good shipping to the Netherlands? Preferably from the China area as US -> Netherlands customs are much more vigilant on import duties.

Oh it's been a while since I got excited about a flashlight, but the days are shortening again and lately I've been using them a lot to take the cat for little walks (poor thing is injured and can only go outside supervised on a leash).


----------



## Dubois (Sep 4, 2013)

Wallbuys now have these in stock, and September's coupon gives 11% discount.


----------



## Holiday (Sep 6, 2013)

11% discount?? how do they dare to give so big discount? if they break MAP, maybe Spark will stop cooperate with them


----------



## TweakMDS (Sep 6, 2013)

I ordered an SG3 NW with the reflector today for $56.50 incl shipping. Thought that was a pretty decent deal. It's coming from HK, so might be a week or two though.


----------



## Holiday (Sep 6, 2013)

um ,wallbuys really provide best price , thought I do not know why they can do this (Spark also has MAP rules)


----------



## f22shift (Sep 30, 2013)

Holiday said:


> um ,wallbuys really provide best price , thought I do not know why they can do this (Spark also has MAP rules)


http://wallbuys.com/hourseckill/10/2/2013
i'm not sure how easy it is to get one of their hoursec kill promo but they will have the SG3 for 44usd at a specific time.


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 1, 2013)

f22shift said:


> http://wallbuys.com/hourseckill/10/2/2013
> i'm not sure how easy it is to get one of their hoursec kill promo but they will have the SG3 for 44usd at a specific time.



I've won about a half dozen of their stuff from sales. The key is to click on the product link about 5 or so minutes before. Maybe have it open in a separate tab. If you continually click other tabs or go back and forward or refresh the window it screws up the timer. I've found if takes about 30 seconds to a minute to "right" itself after clicking on the product window or after refreshing the page.

Then watch the timer like a hawk. AS SOON as the timer counts down you click the "kill" or purchase link when it lights up. Have your cursor on it. Then immediately you have a "captcha" to enter. It's a combination of letters and numbers about 5 or 6 characters long. This is where most people lose it. You have to be lightning fast, and after entering it you immediately click "verify." If you do all this in time, then you get it. You almost need three hands... two to enter the code and one to click verify. Oh and by the way, the letters are not case sensitive. Anyway it can be done. Maybe practice first on something you don't want to see how it works? If you don't pay for it immediately through PayPal, you don't have to buy it. The only problem with that is that you may shut out other people who truly wanted it. 

Anyway it's fun, and I've saved quite a bit of money through their instant sales. Of course, I've also missed out on some stuff I really wanted. I may try for a few of the fenix lights.


----------



## crunk master j (Nov 13, 2013)

Has anyone put one of the SG5's in a Zebralight headband? I wonder if that has a tighter fit?


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Dec 30, 2013)

If you are considering purchasing an SG5 that will be used only with an AA NiMh battery, I have a caution for you after evaluating and then returning an SG5 and optional spot reflector.

While reading the excellent reviews by mhanlen _(link)_ and candle lamp _(link)_, I overlooked the regulation of the SG5 on an AA NiMh battery in Turbo mode in this chart _(link)_ represented by a solid green line. Basically, the regulation is a 45 degree line. What I observed agreed with his measurements. With a fresh eneloop battery, I saw only a detectable but small difference in brightness between the max mode of 100 lumens and the turbo mode of 280 lumens. After a short amount of time, I could see no difference between max mode and turbo mode. I needed this model to be a five mode flashlight, and it's basically a four mode flashlight.

My second but only other criticism is the double clicking between turbo mode and non-turbo mode. Half the time I wound up turning off the flashlight instead of changing the mode; it seemed to me that the trick was that there seemed to be such a thing as double clicking too fast and double clicking too slow. I was getting exasperated trying to duplicate that magic rate of double clicking to successfully change modes..

The tint of this cool white unit was very pleasing -- no off-tint at all like green or blue. It was not one of those cool white approaching neutral white, but it was not one of those cold cool white tints, either.

The mule reflector has a slight but detectable hotspot which I think is a pleasing advantage over the Zebralight H502 for certain scenarios.

With the spot reflector, I was disappointed that my results did not quite match 'candle lamp's results in his beamshots. I try to avoid models for my family and myself that have a dim spill in part because of the effect of follow the bouncing ball in some situations. Based on his photos, it looked like the the SG5+spot reflector would have a bright spill approaching the brightness of the spill of the Thrunite Neutron series. Instead, my result was that the spill was not dim but not as bright as I was anticipating.

If you put the clip on, the clip grips the SG5 *tightly*. I was worried I might damage the clip or scratch the flashlight if I were to remove the clip by hand. So I put some fabric around the tip of a screwdriver, placed that tip between the flashlight and the top of the clip, and then slowly pryed the clip away.


----------



## Bela16 (Jan 4, 2014)

Runtime test with one 14500 Keeppower batteries:



I love it Tonight i will made a runtime test with an AA batteries. On turbo mode the SG5 works 1:46 hours, it's not bad


----------



## Ian2381 (Jan 4, 2014)

My Sg5 neutral with reflector is my current go to headlamp, using the zebralight h51 headband and fits great and tight.
My H51 finally can retire to my BOB.


----------



## mihail (Aug 7, 2014)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> While reading the excellent reviews by mhanlen _(link)_ and candle lamp _(link)_, I overlooked the regulation of the SG5 on an AA NiMh battery in Turbo mode in this chart _(link)_ represented by a solid green line. Basically, the regulation is a 45 degree line. What I observed agreed with his measurements. With a fresh eneloop battery, I saw only a detectable but small difference in brightness between the max mode of 100 lumens and the turbo mode of 280 lumens. After a short amount of time, I could see no difference between max mode and turbo mode. I needed this model to be a five mode flashlight, and it's basically a four mode flashlight.
> 
> 
> 
> If you put the clip on, the clip grips the SG5 *tightly*. I was worried I might damage the clip or scratch the flashlight if I were to remove the clip by hand. So I put some fabric around the tip of a screwdriver, placed that tip between the flashlight and the top of the clip, and then slowly pryed the clip away.



I got a SG5 and I have noticed the same thing you say about running it on eneloops. There is no supermode when runnig it on AA Nimh! Anyway, I have a 14500 keeppower 840mA that does the job! Is it because of the higher voltage of the Li-ion? Why is it than eneloops cannot handle it? It really sucks that there are only four modes available for Nimh! 

As for the clip: I put it on (took a lot of pressure to clamp it) and after i read what you had said ... i think will leave it where it is.


----------



## wjv (Sep 26, 2014)

I picked up my SG5 in July of 2014 from GoingGear.

Also bought the optional reflector.

Mine arrived in excellent condition.

- Perfect finish
- Carbon fiber cover does not rotate
- The switch has a distinct (but quiet) click that provides feedback that you have depressed it. 
- Has a full 5 modes even on partially depleted Enloop AA (so maybe they addressed that issue)
- The headband work just fine with the SG5 as long as you LEAVE THE POCKET CLIP ON!
- It's super floody. Probably the most floody light i own. And i LOVE IT! Perfect for reading books at night as it illuminates the entire page evenly. 

I ordered a bunch of flashlight holsters from some Chinese site several months back. They were about a dollar each. Found one that worked quite well with the SG5.

I had bought a Zebralight 52w a year a go and the tint was puke green. This light is a very nice cool white, but with no blues/purples that some lights have. Just nice white light.


----------

